# Robert De Niro Fishing



## Moduspwnens (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been having real good luck shore fishing at Berlin acting as Robert De Niro would if he were fishing. I ask you to try it and give me your results. Thanks.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

What ??????


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, good tip. The bite while acting as Samuel L. Jackson, was getting slow. Never thought of De Nero.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Better not be fishing as Lady Gaga.......the other fishermen may run you off.


----------

